# grapes while pregnant



## mummylove

I keep reading different stories but i just want to know can u eat seedless grapes while pregnant


----------



## jac33

why would you not be able to eat them?


----------



## carly6

i have never heard anything to suggest you can't!


----------



## open lotus

i eat loads,you will feel so goood..enjoy x


----------



## 0stara

As long as they are washed, go right ahead :) I am eating such a lot of fruit it's unbelievable! Cherries, raspberries and nectarines are all half price in tescos at the moment too!

I did read something about too much orange coloured fruit and veg wasn't good for you - but in large quantities I assume. Will go look that up, so don't quote me or anything ;)


----------



## Ouverture

If they are bad, then shame on me because I have been eating grapes like there is no tomorrow! 

Enjoy!


----------



## mummylove

I enjoyed sum yummy


----------



## Jellyx

green grapes are actually my # 1 crave.
As far as I know they are healthy to eat.


----------



## JDG

I still eat grapes but I always make sure to wash them first. They are yummy when they're frozen as well! I stick some in a freezer bag and pop them in the freezer overnight. (Only seedless ones though - and pull them off the stalks before freezing) Jx :flower:


----------



## LittleMum

What did you read and where to tell you that they weren't safe during pregnancy???? I've heard no such thing! But have heard similar stories regarding pineapple and papaya


----------



## Jaybear5

Ive eaten a whole punnet today alone...Love them so much!
Ive never heard anything about them being bad for you??


----------



## mummylove

I think its the grape seed


----------



## ahcigar1

Never heard of this at all. I eat grapes all day long. I especially love them when frozen. YUMMY!


----------



## Belle25

Hi,
Grapes have endless benefits for pregnancy! 
They help with water retention, they can improve the skins elasticity too.
You can have them during pregnancy, yes


----------



## jacks mummy

yea i really hope u can eat them as iv eaten loads since getting pregnant!!! so i think they are safe, lol i just wish they didnt cost so much tbh it cost me £3 for some yesterday and id eaten them in a few hours :( x


----------



## booboomagoo

Oh great...now I want grapes! 

As if my peach, apple, and orange addictions weren't enough...


----------



## Baby2ontheway

eep didnt know you werent supposed too! I love frozen grapes!


----------



## Amy31

0stara said:


> As long as they are washed, go right ahead :) I am eating such a lot of fruit it's unbelievable! Cherries, raspberries and nectarines are all half price in tescos at the moment too!
> 
> I did read something about too much orange coloured fruit and veg wasn't good for you - but in large quantities I assume. Will go look that up, so don't quote me or anything ;)

I hope its in large quantities as I love having oranges at the moment!


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Am going to have to try these frozen grapes!!! I haven't heard you cant eat grapes.


----------



## Katiie

LittleMum said:


> What did you read and where to tell you that they weren't safe during pregnancy???? I've heard no such thing! But have heard similar stories regarding pineapple and papaya

PINEAPPLE?!? what have you heard? That's my number one craving!!!


----------



## pcake

Katiie said:


> LittleMum said:
> 
> 
> What did you read and where to tell you that they weren't safe during pregnancy???? I've heard no such thing! But have heard similar stories regarding pineapple and papaya
> 
> PINEAPPLE?!? what have you heard? That's my number one craving!!!Click to expand...

I think its just an old wives tale- i read it can cause uterine contractions, but iv decided not to listen to that and have had quite a bit- if we were to not eat everything on the 'things to avoid' list, im not sure what we would be left with!! Not much, thats for sure!! But grapes??!Why on earth would we need to avoid them?!


----------



## cantwaitforu

I read that grapes are great to eat before you go to bed. They contain tryptophan (sp?), which helps you go to sleep - kinda like turkey! Dr. Oz and one of my pregnancy books recommended it. Never heard of grapes being bad for you!

I have been obsessed with orange juice since the day I got my BFP and I love eating peaches and nectarines. Why are orange fruits and veg bad????


----------



## sunshine20

Alright so I think I found out why we "can't eat grapes" I found a thing saying to avoid grape oil when nursing. The oil, not the fruit. I ended up googling it before I tore into a bag of grapes and ended up back here (funny how all google searches I make about being pregnant lead me back here lol)


----------



## BleedingBlack

As long as they are washed, they are fine :)


----------



## _jellybean_

MMMMM! So happy you asked, b/c you reminded me that I have some sweet green seedless grapes that I just asked hubby to clean for me, lol!

Yes, you can eat them. I understand why you're asking. I was worried about them too, but they're fine:) Enjoy!


----------



## Cee108

I've been craving grapes like mad too!


----------



## shinona

Totally fine when you're pregnant. Some people do find that too may grapes give their baby terrible wind if you eat them when bf-ing though.

x


----------



## bbyno1

They are my favee:D
I ate them through my 1st prenancy and this one?


----------



## mrsrof

pcake said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMum said:
> 
> 
> What did you read and where to tell you that they weren't safe during pregnancy???? I've heard no such thing! But have heard similar stories regarding pineapple and papaya
> 
> PINEAPPLE?!? what have you heard? That's my number one craving!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think its just an old wives tale- i read it can cause uterine contractions, but iv decided not to listen to that and have had quite a bit- if we were to not eat everything on the 'things to avoid' list, im not sure what we would be left with!! Not much, thats for sure!! But grapes??!Why on earth would we need to avoid them?!Click to expand...

The thing with the pineapple is apparently only an issue if you eat like 4 fresh pineapples in one sitting!!! I've seen people on here saying "you can't eat pineapple when you're pregnant, etc" but it's totally not true!! 

There is an enzyme in them that can bring on uterine contractions, but again, only in MASSIVE quantities!!! it's one of the foods that pops up when people are talking about ways to bring on labour!

Also, I love grapes, they are far too more-ish though, and not good for the wallet!!


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god, is there anything we can eat?! :haha:

Whatever happened to ladies years ago who ate soft cheese, pate, grapes, raw fish etc?? Personally I am obviously avoiding the main things you're not supposed to have but do think this goes over the top sometimes x


----------



## kat2504

Fruit is good for you. there is no fruit that will cause you to miscarry or that will harm your baby. The vitamins will be good for it.

If you ate 4 whole pineapples you would probably be sick and you would have atrocious diarrhoea. I doubt even 4 pineapple would cause you to go into premature labour though.

If this were true, women in years gone by would not have risked their life with dangerous back street abortions, they would have had a nice fruit salad instead!


----------



## Cee108

kat2504 said:


> If this were true, women in years gone by would not have risked their life with dangerous back street abortions, they would have had a nice fruit salad instead!

:haha::haha::haha: You made me laugh so hard!

This was my dinner yesterday along with a about 200gm of grapes... no labor pains as yet :blush: hehehehehttps://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387221_10150382300379160_604024159_8586916_1209243171_n.jpg


----------



## Arisa

Yum I cannot get enough grapes, seedless or seed in LOL
also red grapes contain lycopene which is brilliant and effective as a natural antioxidant :)

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/lycopene-benefits.html


----------



## TwoMummies

I have also been eating grapes like they are going out of fashion.

Have such a fruit craving at the moment, any wet food is amazing right now and I have had lots of pineapple and orange's and no problems at all.

Think it's all old wives tales.

I did however eat pineapple many years ago to try and bring on labour when 10 days overdue with my daughter.

At one point I was eating a pineapple a day as well as drinking at least a pint of pineapple juice and I was STILL bloody induced in the end so it had absolutely no effect!


----------



## mummylove

Cee108 said:


> kat2504 said:
> 
> 
> If this were true, women in years gone by would not have risked their life with dangerous back street abortions, they would have had a nice fruit salad instead!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: You made me laugh so hard!
> 
> This was my dinner yesterday along with a about 200gm of grapes... no labor pains as yet :blush: hehehehehttps://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387221_10150382300379160_604024159_8586916_1209243171_n.jpgClick to expand...

mmmm that looks lush


----------

